# [wine] erreur à l'installation

## loopx

Bonsoir, 

```

/usr/bin/install -c   ./winemaker /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/image//usr/bin/winemaker                                                        

/usr/bin/install -c  -m 644  winemaker.man /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/image//usr/share/man/man1/winemaker.1                                  

make[1]: quittant le répertoire « /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/work/wine-1.1.35/tools »                                                        

./tools/mkinstalldirs -m 755 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/image//usr/share/aclocal                                                             

mkdir /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/image/usr/share/aclocal                                                                                     

chmod 755 /var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/image/usr/share/aclocal                                                                                 

cp: ne peut évaluer `/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/distdir/wine_gecko-1.0.0-x86.cab': Aucun fichier ou dossier de ce type                       

 * ERROR: app-emulation/wine-1.1.35 failed:                                                                                                                  

 *   (no error message)                                                                                                                                      

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line  54:  Called src_install

 *   environment, line 2724:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           doins "${DISTDIR}"/wine_gecko-${GV}.cab || die;

 *

 * If you need support, post the output of 'emerge --info =app-emulation/wine-1.1.35',

 * the complete build log and the output of 'emerge -pqv =app-emulation/wine-1.1.35'.

 * The complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/app-emulation/wine-1.1.35/work/wine-1.1.35'

>>> Failed to emerge app-emulation/wine-1.1.35, Log file:

loop loopx # emerge wine -pv

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] app-emulation/wine-1.1.35  USE="X alsa cups dbus gecko gphoto2 hal jpeg mp3 ncurses opengl perl png samba scanner ssl threads truetype xinerama xml -capi -custom-cflags -esd -fontconfig -gnutls -gsm -jack -lcms -ldap -nas -openal -oss -test -win64 -xcomposite" 23,608 kB

Total: 1 package (1 new), Size of downloads: 23,608 kB

```

Pourquoi est-ce que ce fichier "gecko .. cab" n'est-il pas présent dans le répertoire temporaire ????

Une idée ?

----------

## loopx

ok, j'ai trouvé, c'est à cause du flag -O3 ; je l'ai passé à -O2 et maintenant, il s'est correctement installé. Comment je peux faire pour préciser le flag -O3 pour tout sauf pour wine ??? car la, je l'ai tout simplement modifié le make.conf ..

EDIT: pouarf, déçu, impossible de lancer trackmania nation forever  :Sad: 

----------

